# Strap width discuss



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

Apologies if this has been asked already, I did have a search and couldn't find an answer, It will be my first time to change my two watches strap and I measure with vernier it come 16.84mm and 16.91mm, do I need 17mm or 16mm strap??? 

Thanks


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

You need to measure the gap it fits into on the watch case - aka the 'lug width'.

If that's what is ~16.9mm then assuming you're going for a leather or fabric strap (i.e. one with some give), very slightly too big won't be a problem. Go for a 17mm strap.


----------



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Ziggy1024 16.84mm is for leather understood it will fit, but the 16.91mm is metal should this be 17mm risk of not fit in?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Are those measurements for the old strap(s) or the watch cases?


----------



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

ziggy1024 said:


> Are those measurements for the old strap(s) or the watch cases?


 The both numbers is width on the case not the strap


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Curious! Have to say I've never measured a strap or a case to that level of accuracy, but I'm a bit surprised - 0.9mm is more clearance than I would have expected to find. A 16mm strap will of course fit, but I think I'd be tempted to use a 17mm and 'adjust' it if necessary.

What are the watches / any photos?


----------



## fv43576 (Dec 27, 2017)

I could not post my picture on this forum my first one is Poljot 17 jewel steel square face with a black screen and green luminous on needles is round in the 1980s and other is Slava gold round with mechanism at the back background and circular white label with number of days. Thanks for your help I appreciate it!

*

*


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

fv43576 said:


> 16.91mm is metal should this be 17mm


 Depending on what type of metal bracelet you are going to use, carefully filing 0.09mm off the end links shouldn't be difficult. It equates to 0.045mm off each side.  Apologies if I'm stating the obvious.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Just measured a 17mm strap (metal) that I happened to have lying around - it would indeed fit without need for any messing.


----------

